# Pentoxifiline with or without asprin



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

I was advised by con here to take Pentoxifiline next FET. Which I got the prescription for. But do I still take asprin as well? or is this instead of?

Dawn


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi Dawn -

I have been taking 800mg pentoxiffiline and 75mg of asprin everyday for this cycle. My clinic and Mr ******* here in the UK both said it was fine to take both.

Good luck Dawn

Love Crusoe
x


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Oh thnaks Crusoe just wasn't sure about both. Hope you are doing OK in the 2WW

Dawn


----------



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

aspirin prevents clots forming whilst clinics abroad use pentoxyfylline specifically to boost thickness of womb lining. so prob ok to take both.


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

hi
just so you know Im taking aspirin 75mg plus 3 x 400 mg pentofixiline/day, prescribed by IM so I guess its not uncommon
Nikki


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Actually pentox etc was prescribed for me to improve blood circulation to the womb, not increase the lining. Aspirin has a similar effect to an extent.  I was advised by ISIDA to stop the aspirin when starting the pentox even though I was only taking 75mg of aspirin per day which is miniscule and the strength given to babies, compared with 4000mg that you usually take over a 24 hour period if treating for a headache.  Personally I think you should take advice from your own consultant who is treating you as they will take your own circumstances into account - everyone is different. If you happen to have problems with blood clotting then it may cause problems to take both.

roze


----------

